# surround sound headphones



## vikrant1986 (Nov 13, 2006)

can u guys recommend  5.1 Surround sound  headphones available in India 
along with their price tags.


----------



## paul_007 (Nov 13, 2006)

5.1 surround sound headphone???????


5.1 means  ....5 speakers and 1 woofer....how can a headphone be 5.1???


----------



## vikrant1986 (Nov 13, 2006)

*www.techtree.com/India/51_Surround_sound_Headphones_from_Gainward/551-53263-581.html#
something like this 
i was also amazed when i heard about this


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 13, 2006)

I wonder how sound will come from five directions from within the headphones. How did they squeeze in a subwoofer in to it???


----------



## paul_007 (Nov 14, 2006)

vikrant1986 said:
			
		

> *www.techtree.com/India/51_Surround_sound_Headphones_from_Gainward/551-53263-581.html#
> something like this
> i was also amazed when i heard about this




really i am also amazed dat suc product exist

thnx 4 info


----------



## vineeth_pulari (Nov 15, 2006)

dont u guys read digit? i saw couple of these HPs in digit pages!


----------

